# sisal or plastic twine?



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I always used sisal twine but this year I switched to plastic because of the $12 a roll price difference. The problem im having is the plastic twine seems to slide off the wheat straw to easy. Do you guys have the same problem? Do you think I should just pay more and go back to sisal? What do you use?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

They use Orangeline here 20,000 some feet per box and have used it for years. No problems with it on straw yet.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Is that on square bales? I always use 9000 foot. I guess I should have been more specific. I never heard of using more then 10000 foot for small squares.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Only rounds for now, the square baler hasn't seen sunshine in 4 years. When the round baler was delivered it had the really small diameter orange twine and we've stuck with it ever since. It works well here and hasn't failed us yet.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have used plastic twine on straw 2 years and have not had any problems with twine sliding off. Are your bales good and tight? The only problem I have had is occasionally the twine would break so I think I need a higher strength twine. I tried sisal when I first got my baler and the twine would break 90 percent of the time as soon as the bale came out of the chamber....switched to plastic and not a problem.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya they are tight its almost like the straw is to slippery lol. If that makes sense I toss them on the truck and the strings just seem to slide off.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Straw is really slippery. We throttle back on the PTO a bit when round baling Straw especially when starting a new bale. It just doesn't pick up as good as hay and the bales will form but they just seem to do better at a slightly lower RPM's.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You just need to move the twine in from the edges some to keep it from slipping off.Depending on your baler it could be monitor settings or twine guides to do this.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

You can control the position of twine on a bale on a square baler?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Oooops I was thinking Rd baler.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

It may help to bale dry slippery straw with a touch of humidity in it. I've heard guys in central Canada say they only bale straw at night because it bales better then.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya we did in alberta but in southern ontario the dew makes it to wet. We try to bale it not far behind the combine so it doesnt get super dry. Im just thinking the sisal is more abrasive and might stay on better.


----------

